# Corsica Wildcamping anyone



## mickdee (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi,
Arrived in Corsica 5 days ago and have travelled in a clockwise direction from Bastia, down to Bonifacio and now in Propriano, we are having a lot of trouble trying to find wildcamping sites, we wouldnt mind using the camp grounds however it seems on the west coast they are all on the wrong side of the road (no views) too far from town ( to walk or pushbike) etc. We have also spoken to a few other motorhomers who have all said they are having a lot of difficulty wildcamping, (some have said they have been before but this year there are a lot more 'no camping signs' etc. Anyone know some good spots or should i get the next ferry to Sardinia??


----------



## mickdee (Apr 17, 2010)

going to answer my own post, we decided to high tail it to Sardinia, best move we could have made. the roads were good, absolutley no problem, the people friendly and we could wild camp at leisure. in comparison we found Corsica decidedly cmper unfriendly, difficult roads, couldnt free camp, other campers warning us to be ware of Corsicans slashing tyres etc. Spend your money in Sardinia, blow off Corsica.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for that information. We met a French motorhomer recently who had 'done' Corsica, and we'd put it on our list of places to go. Maybe we'll rethink.

Gerald


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

All of 20 years ago we hired a van from a place across the road from Calvi airport and as part of the 'induction' talk we were told not to stay anywhere but on campsites and not to even leave the vehicle in Ajaccio.

Not a lot changes then.

P&L


----------

